# Wipe on Poly



## Kayvon (Feb 1, 2012)

I have noticed that several of the LJs use wipe on poly as a finish. Does anyone know brands and places that sell the good stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

I use minwax and am very pleased with this product I Prefer satin over gloss. Have a look at my last project, a live edge maple coffee table finnished with hand rubbed poly and 400 grit wet and dry paper. I buy it at Home Depot.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't buy it…make it. Get a quart of Varathane oil poly in the sheen of your preference and thin as much as needed for a project 50:50 with naphta. Wipe it on and off as many times over as many days as you want.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I use the minwax wipe-on poly for a lot of my turnings… 
This one I used gloss


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

General Finishes makes a good wipe-on poly and is available at Woodcraft.


----------



## TexasJim (Jul 16, 2009)

Some folks really despise poly. I have used it and like it. I am in the "make your own" camp. I dilute 50/50 with mineral spirits and wipe with a rag from an old t-shirt. You will need a lot more coats than if you used full strength. For furniture and boxes I put on about 4 coats of wiping varnish.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I experiment with other finishes, but my standard approach is MinWax wipe-on poly. IMO, the gloss is too glossy and the satin is too dull. Therefore, I usually mix them 50/50 and that works out fine.

Be advised - once you mix them you have a shelf life of about a week. I don't know why, nor do I worry about it. I just mix up enough for the current need and proceed.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I love the wipe on poly cause it is so darn easy to apply to my turnings just before I take it off the lathe. I run my machine at low rpms (about 70) and apply the poly with a piece of old T-shirt and keep applying till it absorbs no more then go over it again to remove any excess poly. I usually leave the machine running for about an hour till it is mostly dry to prevent runs! I prefer high gloss for my turnings. I keep applying additional coats till I'm satisfied with the "look".


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I use Minwax Clear Satin wipe on over shellac and it turns out very nice. I use one coat of BLO, 3 coats of Shellac and 2 coats of wipe on Poly using a 3M finishing pad lightly between each coat of Shellac and Poly. That combination makes the colors and grain really pop, especially Red Oak and Walnut.


----------

